# pontoon boote



## argon08 (15. Mai 2009)

hallo
wollte mal wissen was ihr von solchen booten haltet.
evtl hat der eine oder der andere solche boote schon benutzt und kennt vor und nachteile. in den staten scheint dies ein sehr beliebtes boot zu sein. nur in deutschland hört man davon mal garnichts.
ich hab auch schon etwas rechachiert die dinger scheinen windanfällig zu sein ,was ganz klar ein nachteil ist. aber wenn ich das ding mal mit einem belly vergleiche muss ich sagen das die hohe sitzpossition mir besser gefällt!

hoffe es gibt einige meinungen dazu#h


----------



## argon08 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

gibt es den keinen der mit solchen booten erfahrungen hat ? bin etwas verwundert darüber! will das boot zwar im süsswasser benututzen hätte mir aber echt vorstellen können das der eine oder andere neben belly und kajak das ganze an der küste benutzt.


----------



## goeddoek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Moin Argon |wavey:


Hab mal in einem gesessen und finde es - zumindest für die Küste - nicht gerade praktisch.

Hattes Du hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151662&highlight=pontoon schon mal geschaut ?


----------



## argon08 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

klar habe mir alle threads im board mit info darüber durchgelesen! ich habe gehofft des es vielleich inzwischen mehr bewegung auf dem gebiet gibt. wenn mal mal schaut sind es grad mal ne handvoll leute die damit erfahrungen haben.
evtl der eine oder andere auch im binnenland solche boote benutzt.
ich frag mich die ganze zeit warum diese boote in den staten so beliebt ist irgendwas muss doch dran sein


----------



## goeddoek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Moin #h

Das hat sicher 'nen guten Grund, warum die so beliebt sind.

Als Vorteile sehe ich, dass man nicht unbedingt in Watklamotten aufs PB muss und dass die zu rudern sind. Die Sitzhöhe ist sicher auf ruhigen Gewässern ein Pluspunkt. Auf kabbeligen Seen oder der Ostsee ist mir das zu kippelig. Auch der Aufbau dauert mir zu lange. 

Wenn ich mir nochmal ein BB zulegen würde, das man auch rudern kann, dann so eins, wie unser Boardie Gallus fährt.

Da die meisten im Board eher an der Küste unterwegs sind, wirst Du soviele mit Pontoonboat wohl nicht finden.


----------



## argon08 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

interessant sieht das ding im web schon aus! wie es sich praktisch verhält kann man eigentlich nur testen.mal schauen wie hoch das ganze geht.


----------



## jflyfish (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Moin, offensichtlich sind die Ponton Besitzer hier nicht vertreten oder wollen nicht. Aber es gibt hier ja ein paar Anmerkungen, die so nicht stimmen. 

Pontons gibts sowohl zum Aufblasen als auch als Festrumpf (Hobie) und beide sind super für die Küsten, wenn die üblichen Sicherheitsaspekte berücksichtigt werden. Diese Boote sind extrem kippstabil -- viel besser als ein Kajak -- ich kenn mich da aus, hab 20 Jahre Wilwasser-Kajak auf dem Buckel. Ab 9ft Länge gibts die PT's auch mit Wurfplatform. Die Festrumpf Teile sind extrem einfach zu montieren (Steckprinzip). Bei den aufblasbaren dauert es etwas länger (10'). Wenn man mit den Dingern längere Strecken an Land laufen muss, dann sind Räder zu empfehlen -- da das Gewicht bei ca 25-30kg liegt -- + Angelausrüstung

Zum Fischen ebenfalls gut geeignet, da mit Flossen manövrierbar. Für Strecke machen sind die Riemen prima -- ganz entspannt Schleppgeschwindigkeit -- viel besser als vom Kajak, da man die Ruten immer im Blick hat.

Mit E-Motor gehts natürlich auch ist aber mehr Gewicht. Benziner (2Hp) haben wir mal probiert dann laufen die Teile 10 Knoten -- eher zu schnell.

Achtung an der Küste nur Boote mit Va-Gerüst. 

Verdriften bei Wind -- also da hilft ein Anker (oder Treibsack) und dann kann man die Drift positiv nutzen. 

Warum die hier nicht weiter verbreitet sind? Teuer und die guten sind nicht leicht zu bekommen.

TL, JFL


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*



argon08 schrieb:


> gibt es den keinen der mit solchen booten erfahrungen hat ? bin etwas verwundert darüber! will das boot zwar im süsswasser benututzen hätte mir aber echt vorstellen können das der eine oder andere *neben belly und kajak das ganze an der küste benutzt.*




Moin, argon08, ich sehe es eigentlich so, wie Georg. Die Pontoonboote sind bestimmt besser für Binnengewässer geeignet. Nicht unbedingt wegen der Kippstabilität, sondern wegen der Manövrierbarkeit bei stärkeren Winden und Strömungen.
Wenn ich längere Strecken zurücklegen will(muß), dann ist klar das Kajak im  Vorteil. Beim Fischen in unmittelbarer Küstennähe ohne größere Standortwechsel sind sich meiner Meinung nach PB und Belly gleichwertig. Wenn aber stärkerer Wind kombiniert mit Welle aufkommte, ist das PB beiden unterlegen, wegen des tieferen Schwerpunktes. Ansonsten kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das Angeln vom Fernsehsessel Spaß macht.
Piet


----------



## goeddoek (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Nee - ich schrieb nicht "nicht kippstabil", sondern "kippelig" #h


Okay - ist tatsächlich etwas irreführend. Ich meinte damit, dass ich durch die erhöhte Sitzposition bei bewegter See ein kippeligeres Gefühl als im SOT ( nicht WW-Kayak   ) hatte.  

Ich will Dich ja auch nicht vom Kauf eines PT Boat abbringen, Argon - nur den ein oder anderen Vorteil des jeweiligen Geräts zeigen.


----------



## argon08 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

@goeddoek
ich habe diesen thread ja genau deswegen erföffnet. erfahrungs und meinungsaustausch!
vielleicht findet sich doch noch einer der es selber benutzt und seine erfahrung mitteilt!

ich finde den preis von den pontoon booten sehr hoch! wenn man mal schaut kann man für den selben preis ein gfk boot kaufen(water skeeter). und ich meine nicht nur die händler in deutschland auch die in den staten haben recht hohe preise.bei ebay hat man manchmal die chancee eines günstig zu bekommen aber das ist immer so ne sache ihr wisst was ich meine........


----------



## locotus (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Hallo @all

interessantes Thema. Ich beschäftige mich auch schon eine Weile mit dem Gedanken mir so etwas zu zulegen, für Binnengewässer. Es ist halt nur etwas schwierig, sowas vorab zu testen.

Hier mal eines, das ich ganz interessant finde,
http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Accessories-Backpacker-Pontoon-Boat/dp/B001E6QTF4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1242651135&sr=8-4. Leider gibts das nur in Amerika.

Im neuen Katalog von Angel-Domäne sind auch welche drin zu einem noch vertretbarem Preis. Bei denen ist mir jedoch das max. Gewicht zu gering, da ich aufgrund meiner Körpergröße, da schon ohne Angelgedöns hinkomme.

Gruß Lars


----------



## argon08 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

ich hab auch schon kontakt in die staten aufgenommen allerdings zahlt man so hohe versandkosten das es sich fast nicht lohnt zu importieren und wenn sollte es schon ein gutes boot sein! mindestens ein madison da kann man zur not noch einen e-motor hinten dranhängen bei dem back packer ist das soweit ich weiss nicht möglich. das backpacker model hat aber einen vorteil der unschlagbar ist: das ganze ist nur einen rucksack, man kann es sich ins zimmer stellen uns es fällt nicht mal auf.grosse transport wege lassen sich so auch ganz gut meistern.


----------



## argon08 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

@locotus
meinst du das hier?
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p3549_Guidestar-II.html


----------



## Fishcat23 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Moin
Ich besitze nun seit 5 Jahren ein PB ( Fishcat Streamer XL ). Ich bin mit dem Boot nur in der Ostsee unterwegs.Davor hatte ich ein RTV.
Bin meiner Meinung nach den BB überlegen:
1. höhere Geschwindigkeit ( mit Flossen beim Angeln max 1,5 kn und 3,5 kn mit den Rudern )
2. weniger strömungsanfällig ( bei 5 Bft Seitenwind sind meine Kumpels mit dem RTV nicht gegen Wind und Strömung gegenan gekommen )
3. kippelig ? bei Wellen von ca.. 20 cm quer zum Boot ja ( kommt wohl durch die 2 Schwimmkörper, bei Wellen bist 1,2 m von vorne oder von hinten echt super.
4. mehr Platz als auf neu BB 
5. längere Zeit im Wasser ( Temperatur ) weil nur die Füße im Wasser. ( Pinkeln geht auch vom Boot )#6
6. geringere Windanfälligkeit ( durch die Ruder und den geringeren Widerstand im Wasser ) bis 6Bft ablandig schon getestet ( Staberhuk, Dazendorf und Dahme )

Was gegen ein PB spricht ist:
1. der Preis
2. der Platzbedarf im Auto
3. man braucht mehr Zeit zum aufbauen
4. das Gewicht ( ca.. 30 kg )

Ich glaube es ist Geschmackssache ob nun PB oder BB. Wenn die Dinger nicht so teuer wären wurde sich der eine oder andere Kumpel von mir so ein PB zulegen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Alex


----------



## locotus (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

@argon08
das könnte es sein, als ich es im Katalog gesehen habe, war es noch nicht online. Bin der Meinung da waren noch mehr drin. Dieses kommt wegen dem max. Gewicht von 130 kg für mich nicht in Frage, da kann ich dann nichts mehr mitnehmen.:q

Gruß Lars


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*



argon08 schrieb:


> @locotus
> meinst du das hier?
> http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p3549_Guidestar-II.html



Das Teil hat einen Stahlrohrrahmen... wenn Du das nicht 100% trocken und salzfrei bekommst, wird es nicht alt.
Piet


----------



## loki73 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

moinsen argon08

ich hab ein sevylor hfy200 schon seit einigen jahren.

ich lade mir diesen großen rucksack nur ins auto wenn ich länger aufm wasser unterwegs bin. ich brauche ca ne halbe/dreiviertel stunde zum aufbau, luft und gerödel. 

das packmaß beträgt ca 1mx1mx0,5m und wiegt ca 25kg.

als großen vorteil würd ich sagen: schnell, viel platz, erhöhte sitzposition und wie Fishcat23 schon bemerkte, mann kann wenn man muß und es nicht mehr zum ufer schafft.

über die wellen muss man sich eigentlich weniger sorgen machen.

als pluspunkt würd ich auch die ( bei meinem ) 3 luftkammern und der sitz als auftriebskörper zählen. mein rt hat da nur eine zu bieten.


ganz klar negativ ist: windanfällig, nicht so gut manövrierbar, schwerer im transport. 


trotzdem mag ich beide und verwende sie abwechselnd.


----------



## argon08 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Ich find die nämlich auch auf den ersten Blick einem Bellyboat überlegen und spiele mit dem Gedanken :g


"überlegen" ist so ne sache ich bin mittlerweile der meinung das es etwas auf den einsatzgebiet ankommt.

ich will es mal mit einer spinnrute vergleichen: eignet sich jede spinnrute für alle angelarten? meiner meinung nach nicht den eine gummifischrute muss anders sein als eine für wobbler. man könnte zwar mit beiden ruten das gleich machen aber optimal ist es nicht. hoffe mein bespiel ist verständlich:g.

das mit dem stahrahmen ist wirklich ein argument was gegen die meisten pontoon boote spricht aber es gibt soweit ich weis auch welche aus alu die den preis noch höher ausfallen läst. 
mal ne frage zwischendurch wie gemütlich ist eigentlich so ein kajak ? kann man da wirklich mal länger drauf sitzen ohne rückenschmerzen zu bekommen? auf den bildern sieht das immer so aus als hätte man eine relativ schlechte sitzpossition. bitte bewerte das nicht als ein angriff oder sonstiges. es ist nur eine neutrale frage


----------



## argon08 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

das sevylor hfy200 sieht schon mal sehr gut aus! ich hab wenig info über das boot gefunden. wo hast du das gekauft und was hat es gekostet?


----------



## loki73 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

also ich hab das pb seit ca 6-8? jahre, ich weiß es nichtmehr so genau. gekostet hat es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere so ca 250 euronen.

so weit ich weiß wird es aber in deutschland nicht mehr angeboten, jedenfalls hab ich es nirgens mehr gesehen. auch bei 1.2.3. ist da nichts mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## argon08 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

schade das boot sieht echt gut aus! an den booten kann man richtig die inflation erkennen. heute bekommt man nichts in der preisklasse was annähernd so stabil aussieht wie deines. naja weitersuchen ich denke ich finde irgendwann was passendes.
ist das boot damals bei 123 angeboten worden?


----------



## PTA Andreas (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Da will ich mich doch auch mal einklinken:

Ich habe nun schon seit ein paar Jahren sowohl ein BB als auch ein PB. Da ich nie damit an der Küste war, kann ich nur für die Binnengewässer sprechen:

Soviel vorweg: Ich will beide nicht mehr missen! Das BB kommt primär zum Einsatz, wenn ich kleinere Gewässer beangle, da die Reichweite (trotz Fussballerbeine  ) begrenzt ist. Wenn ich irgendwie die Möglichkeit habe, fahre ich fast nur noch mit dem PB raus. 
Die Nachteile des Bootes sind schon häufig genannt: Sperrig zu transportieren und schwer. Wobei "sperrig" relativ ist: Ein Auto der "Corsa"-Größe reicht vollkommen aus, um das Gestänge zu transportieren. Der Aufbau dauert ca. 20-30 Minuten. Aber mE überwiegen die Vorteile um ein Vielfaches: Ich bin wahnsinnig wendig, kann große Strecken abfischen (mit Zubehör-Rutenhalter sogar schleppen!), kaum Kraftaufwand da fast keine Auflagefläche im Wasser, und gegen das Abdriften bei starkem Wind gibts Driftsäcke. Ich habe bei meinem PB zwei große Staukammern, in die wirklich jedes Spinnfischtackle passt. 

Mein liebstes Angeln mit dem PB ist: Werfen (Gummifisch, Blinker) und mit dem Wind treiben lassen, anschließend gegen den Wind einen toten KöFi schleppen. Eine leichte Wathose (oder kurze Hose mit Gummistiefeln) sowie Schwimmweste sind für mich Pflicht, dazu das übliche Angelgeschirr sowie einen kleinen Anker und eben der Driftsack. Klar kostet die Ausrüstung am Ende schon sein Geld, dafür hat man einfach unglaublichen Angelspaß. Und gerade an Gewässern, die vom Ufer schwer zugänglich sind (und davon gibt es hier bei mir eine MENGE) die perfekte Lösung.

Küste hab ich noch nicht probiert. Witzigerweise (daher kam ich auf den Thread hier) will ich das mal am Freitag in Warnemünde ausprobieren, paar Hornies fangen. Ist noch jemand mit von der Partie?


----------



## argon08 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

dein angebot klinkt verlockend aber leider kann ich momentan nicht!aber wenn ich mich irgendwann mal für ein boot entschieden habe können wir uns gern mal an der küste treffen.
 ich würde mich freuen wenn du dein boot mal vorstellen könntest. marke, preis, wo es gekauft wurde usw evtl auch mal ein paar fotos an der küste machen damit ich/wir mal ein besseres bild von der sache bekomme.


----------



## PTA Andreas (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

wollte ich am freitag sowieso machen 

stell dann gerne mal ein paar infos dazu online. mal sehen, ob sich jetzt noch ein paar hornies von meinem köder überzeugen lassen...


----------



## HD4ever (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

hab neulich Bilder von nem "*Trolling-Pontonboot*" gesehen ... #6
Montage mit DR und mehreren Schleppruten 
sah klasse aus !


----------



## argon08 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

wow da bin ich aber platt|bigeyes
was die da haben ist ja mal richtig genial #6. würde gern mal wissen woher die boote sind ? direkt in deutschland gekauft oder in den staten bestellt. aber die jungs sind bastler, was die da alles dran montiert haben#6. so wie das aussieht sind die damit an der elbe am rumschippern.
ich sag nur :l


----------



## Frankko (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Hallo PTA Andreas,
na wie war die Ponton-tour?
Hast du ordentlich was gefangen? Die Hornhechte sind ja fast schon auf den Rückzug. Aber die Dorsche kommen gegen Abend in Ufernähe.
Für mich waren die Witterungsverhältnisse leider zu rau (3-4 BF), aber wie ich hörte soll ein Ponton auch noch bei einer 5BF noch sicher fahrbar sein.:m 
Die Welle ist gestern Abend um die 20cm gewesen, also problemlos.
Oder gehörte der Strand in Warnemünde den Surfern? Da sind die Jungs ja öfters unterwegs. 
Gruß
Frankko


----------



## argon08 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

ich hoffe ja auch noch auf ein statement von pta andreas ! entweder gibt es einen mega geilen bericht mit richtig geilen fotos oder er hat es doch nicht geschafft was ich natührlich schade finden würde.aber in beiden fällen wäre ne antwort schön!! also pta andreas hau mal in die tasten.
der ursprüngliche text von frankko hat mir ja etwas angst gemacht aber nach dem es geändert wurde hab ich wieder hoffnung


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

mal ne frage zwischendurch wie gemütlich ist eigentlich so ein kajak ? kann man da wirklich mal länger drauf sitzen ohne rückenschmerzen zu bekommen? auf den bildern sieht das immer so aus als hätte man eine relativ schlechte sitzpossition. bitte bewerte das nicht als ein angriff oder sonstiges. es ist nur eine neutrale frage[/QUOTE]

Durch die Kippstabilität kann man relativ viele bequeme Sitzpositionen einnehmen.Man kann sogar quer drin sitzen, und beim Pilken die Beine baumeln lassen..:q
Natürlich ist das mit einer Portion Übung verbunden, funktioniert dann aber ohne Probleme.
Vorteil: so´n sit on top verliert keine Luft,PE gammelt nicht und zusammengebaut ist es auch schon 
...Und das mit "schnell und wendig" klappt auch prima, sogar das mit dem Schleppen.
Wennste mal auf der Ecke bist kannst Du ja mal probieren.
Piet


----------



## archi69 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

_"...mal ne frage zwischendurch wie gemütlich ist eigentlich so ein kajak ? kann man da wirklich mal länger drauf sitzen ohne rückenschmerzen zu bekommen?..."_

Wenn Du mit länger-drauf-sitzen 7-8 Stunden meinst, dann sage ich Dir: *JA  #6*
Ist echt kein Problem.

Hier....sieht doch gemütlich aus, oder?


----------



## argon08 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

danke an die kajak fan gemeinde für die info!
hab mir letztens einen kajak fahrer mal genauer angeschaut und mit ihm auch etwas geredet( kein seide on top). interessant sind die dinger auf jeden fall.
wenn ich den platz dafür hätte würde ich evtl auch ein kajak kaufen aber ich tendiere immer noch zum pontoon boot.
ich finde es ist ne alternative zu fast allen booten und kajaks!!
nicht das ideale sondern eine alternative!!
wenn man sich das ganze mal genauer anschaut ist es eine mischung aus gummiboot und belly boot. für mich wäre es uni einsetzbar auf einem grossen see, am fliessgewässer und evtl auch mal am meer.


----------



## phil-sell (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

"mal ne frage zwischendurch wie gemütlich ist eigentlich so ein kajak ? kann man da wirklich mal länger drauf sitzen ohne rückenschmerzen zu bekommen? auf den bildern sieht das immer so aus als hätte man eine relativ schlechte sitzpossition. bitte bewerte das nicht als ein angriff oder sonstiges. es ist nur eine neutrale frage..."


Eine neutrale Frage, die ich inzwischen auch wieder neutral beantworten kann. Zwischendurch hatte ich mal 5 von den PB liegen, habe mir eine paar Euronen verdient. (Pontoon Outfitter XT) Inzwischen ist nur noch 1 in meinem Besitz und ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.

Zur Sitzposition kann ich nur sagen, dass das Pontoon dem Kajak um Längen voraus ist. Ich hatte den direkten Vergleich mit einem  sehr teuren Sea Kajak.(aktuelle Kollektion) 
Hat man in dem Pontoon das Gefühl in einem Sessel, und ich meine das vollkommen Ernst, zu sitzen, so bekam ich im Kajak dieses Gefühl, die Beine ewig ausstrecken zu müssen und eine gerade Sitzposition halten zu müssen. (obwohl mein Kumpel meinte ich hätte einen totalen Buckel gemacht)

(Contra PB)- kann der Transport + Aufbau werden. Bei mir nicht, ich habe einen Dachgepäckträger gebaut...und alles geht ganz einfach.

http://img14.*ih.us/gal.php?g=img1293i.jpg
Ansonsten ein Super Teil!

Auch Salzwasser ist nur ein kurzweiliges Problem. Der Stahl wird mit Fett leicht eingerieben, und am Ende des Jahres, werden die kleinen Roststellen sofort wieder aufgearbeitet. (dauer ca. 1,5 Std.)


----------



## Blindfischer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*



phil-sell schrieb:


> Zur Sitzposition kann ich nur sagen, dass das Pontoon dem Kajak um Längen voraus ist. Ich hatte den direkten Vergleich mit einem  sehr teuren Sea Kajak.(aktuelle Kollektion)
> Hat man in dem Pontoon das Gefühl in einem Sessel, und ich meine das vollkommen Ernst, zu sitzen, so bekam ich im Kajak dieses Gefühl, die Beine ewig ausstrecken zu müssen und eine gerade Sitzposition halten zu müssen. (obwohl mein Kumpel meinte ich hätte einen totalen Buckel gemacht)



Hi Phil,

das kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich denke, dann war entweder das Boot zu klein oder der Sitz bescheiden eingestellt ich finde im SOT sitz man völlig problemlos auch längere Zeit, mal abgesehen davon, das man sich beim Angeln auch mal quer setzen kann um die Füsse zu kühlen 

Spätestens bei Wind wird man den Unterschied sehr deutlich spüren, nix gegen Ponton, aber aus meiner Sicht ist das Kajak wesentlich vielseitiger. 
( Beim Belly Event war auch einer mit Ponton, hat prima funktioniert und deutlich besser als Belly Boot, aber mein Yak würd ich nicht eintauschen)

Aber gottseidank gibts da ja unterschiedliche Ansichten, sonst hätten wir alle dasselbe zeugs, wie Öde wäre das denn.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## archi69 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Ein Sea Kajak (ob teuer oder nich) ist ausschließlich auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt, die Dinger sind also sehr schmal und lang. Daher sitzt man auch eher eng und eingequetscht darin. Zudem ist die Luke winzig klein. Bewegungsfreiheit gleich Null.

Sorry, aber das kann daher als Kriterium für Deine Kajak-Erfahrungen nicht herhalten.

Aber wie Blindfischer schon sagt....


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Moin zusammen,

ich fahre selbst ein Ponton von creek. Ich bin vorher mein belly gefahren und war immer zufrieden. Nun habe ich ein neues Revier in dem es starke Strömungen gibt. Man kann dagegen anpaddeln, wird aber schneller müde.

Mein Ponton habe ich ein wenig umgebaut. Ich habe ein Bracket darnschweissen lassen und zwei Dorne an dem ich meine Rutenhalter befestigen kann. Ich fahr das Ding mit einem Rhino R VX 34. Mit meiner 80 AH Gelbatterie kann ich bis zu 8 Stunden auf höchster Leistungsstufe durch die Gegend schippern. Ausgerüstet ist es mit Echolot und Karteplotter. 

Es macht ein Heidenspass damit zu angeln. Da ich hauptsächlich Naturköder fische kommt mir ein Nachteil des Ponton zugute:

1. sehr windanfällig, man treibt bei Wind schneller als ein Belly oder Kajak

2. man dreht sich wie auf einem Bürostuhl während des Drills. Man muss mehr oder weniger mit der Rute das Boot ausrichten (also nach links oder rechts halten) 

3. Auf- und Abbau dauert etwas und man braucht viel Platz im Auto.

4. Es ist sehr schwer, trotz Alurahmen. Das merkt man wenn man  das Zeug in die zweite Etage schleppen muss.

5.bloß keinen Splint vergessen oder verlieren. Dann ist der Angeltag gelaufen.

Anbei ein Foto , kurz vor dem Auslaufen. Durch die Batterie, die immerhin 24 Kilo wiegt, liegt das Boot Achtern ein wenig tiefer. Das gleicht sich dann aber wieder aus, wenn ich meinen 97 Kilo Kadaver in mein Sesselchen flätze.

Gruß

DHUS


----------



## Blindfischer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Mit Motor ist natürlich schon genial, ich hab letztes Jahr beim Belly Heringsevent ein Ponton mit 2,5 PS Aussenborder gesehen, das ging auch gut ab, da kann man nicht mehr hinterherpaddeln, leider weiß ich nicht mehr von wem das war.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## phil-sell (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

also hier mal nen paar pics...


----------



## argon08 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

hi
cool das es mit den bildern funktioniert hat.
könntest du evtl das 2.bild mal mal genauer erklären?für mich sieht das so aus als hättest du eine rampe/ladehilfe  angebracht! ist das ne eigenproduktion oder etwas gekauftes?
aber von der idee her nicht schlecht man kann so bestimmt auch ohne fremde hilfe das boot aufs dach bekommen!
mfg


----------



## argon08 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

hier mal ein video von einem pontoon an der küste!angeblich soll es bei windstärke 4 gedreht sein.;+
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BpPi75w9yw 

ist noch eines mit einem benzin motor ! das teil scheint richtig abzugehen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3Va5VrXYok


das 2 scheint aber eher ein verkaufsvideo zu sein also nicht erschrecken.
mich würde es auch mal interessieren warum die meisten das boot immer schon fertig ans wasser transportieren.der vorteil sollte doch eigentlich sein das man es schnell ( 30 minuten) aufbauen kann und somit auch das boot ganz einfach im auto transportieren kann. das grundgerüst past ja in fast jedes auto rein ,denke ich, und die schwimmkörper kann man doch dort aufblasen. oder hab ich da jetzt ein denkfehler|kopfkrat


----------



## phil-sell (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Die Konstruktion auf dem Dach ist meine Erfindung, mit den Schweißerqualitäten meines Vaters.
Auf Aufbau und Abbau habe ich mal garkeinen Bock, folglich fahre ich mein 32kg Pontoon durch Ostholstein, ich wohne dort und für mich ist diese Nummer kein Problem.


Also das erste Video ist unter Garantie bei 4 Windstärken gedreht worden, (in Böhen waren das sogar 5) das bin nämlich ich auf dem Boot ;-)
wobei die Böhen eher schräg verliefen. Schwer zu sehen auf dem Video. Normalerweise ist man deutlich schneller unterwegs...also eher Understatement!

Habe an dem Tag auch noch ne Runde gefischt, war aber nicht sehr entspannend, wollte vielmehr ein kleines Produktvideo haben...

0 Windstärken-> TOP
1 Windstärke-> TOP
2 Windstörken-> TOP
bis 3 Windstärken geht die Nummer noch klar, bei mehr absolut nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## petipet (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: pontoon boote*

Ich schipperte eine Saison ein OUTCAST Discovery 9 Stainless auf der Ostsee in Küstennähe. Da dieses Modell ein äußerst stabiles Bracket angeschweißt hat, montierte ich einen Suzuki 2,5 Viertakt 13,5Kg. Da das Outcast 180Kg verträgt, war der Motor kein Problem und vom Gewichts/Leistungsverhältnis einer E-Batterie meiner Meinung nach überlegen.
Die Qualität der Schwimmkörper und des VA-Rahmen ist, glaube ich, Spitzenklasse. Da hatte ich nichts zu meckern. Rudern ließ es sich auch passabel bei wirklich moderaten Winstärken. Mit Flossen vorwärts zu kommen, ist ein Witz und auf größeren Gewässern gefährlich. Mit dem AB hatte ich einen sagenhaften Aktionsradius auf der Ostsee. Verbrauch: 1 L/Std. 
Um es abzukürzen: Ich habe das Outcast verkauft, weil ich einmal plötzlich, weil das Wetter umschlug, in Bft 4-5 geriet, Wellenhöhe max. 1 Meter. Da war es mehr als ungemütlich.
Für Binnengewässer ist so ein PB sicher eine tolle Option. Für Ostseefreaks kann ich es nicht empfehlen.
Gruß Peter


----------

